# okay this is what i plan on getting



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

so here it goes 

case  Ultra Wizard   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?cp=&productId=2179652&tab=custRatings

HD SAMSUNG SpinPoint P
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822152020

CPU HS/FAN Thermaltake Big Typhoon
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835106061

Thermal Compound Arctic Silver 5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835100007

MB ASUS P5ND2-SLI 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131578

OS Microsoft Windows XP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16837102059



the only thing i really am not sure is on the HD Interface dont know the difference between the other kinds, so i would like some help before ordering


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Aug 11, 2006)

could you fix the links? None of them work.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 11, 2006)

do you already have a video card? cuz ur missing that if you want to build a pc

ull want a sATA harddrive


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

NamesDontMatter said:
			
		

> could you fix the links? None of them work.


 
there i fixed them sorry bout that.



			
				do you already have a video card? cuz ur missing that if you want to build a pc

ull want a sATA harddrive.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> yea i know sata HD but like 3.0Gb/s, ATA150 etc. you know  im going to just use the one i already got ATI 800XL for know


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 11, 2006)

oh ok... i didnt know if you were trieing to build a 2nd pc and thought u just forgot or sumthin...

does the motherboard you got take 3gb/s and if it does ur goin to need sataII cables if you want a sata3gb/s drive


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> oh ok... i didnt know if you were trieing to build a 2nd pc and thought u just forgot or sumthin...
> 
> does the motherboard you got take 3gb/s and if it does ur goin to need sataII cables if you want a sata3gb/s drive



well its my 1st build, the one i got now is a dell i taking the cpu from it 

and when i add the HD to my cart it has two cables if i wanna add  do i need one of those which one so whats the difference between the other kinds i dont know are they faster or what the 3.0Gb/s, ATA150 etc
http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...=N82E16822152020&MainItemList=N82E16822152020


----------



## pt (Aug 11, 2006)

i would change the case to one with better cooling


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> i would change the case to one with better cooling



it has 3x80mm Fans and it cheap

so can anyone answer about the cables


----------



## bretts31344 (Aug 11, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:
			
		

> it has 3x80mm Fans and it cheap



Yea, about that cheap part. You really will appreciate if you spend just a little bit more on a quality case. This is only $40 after the rebate: http://www.microcenter.com/byos/byos_single_product_results.phtml?product_id=230318

Great if you have a Microcenter around because then you wouldnt have to pay for shipping, just tax.


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

bretts31344 said:
			
		

> Yea, about that cheap part. You really will appreciate if you spend just a little bit more on a quality case. This is only $40 after the rebate: http://www.microcenter.com/byos/byos_single_product_results.phtml?product_id=230318
> 
> Great if you have a Microcenter around because then you wouldnt have to pay for shipping, just tax.



but my printer it out of ink :shadedshu  but thats a nice case   im going to spend more just for the damn ink


----------



## bretts31344 (Aug 11, 2006)

At Microcenter you can print the rebates out, at least at mine you can. Thing is, I dont know if that case comes with fans...


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

bretts31344 said:
			
		

> At Microcenter you can print the rebates out, at least at mine you can. Thing is, I dont know if that case comes with fans...



but yea thats where it says i need a printer and mine doesnt got any ink and it does cost for shipping and tax


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179652&cp

get that i just bought one.... not a bad case either


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179652&cp
> 
> get that i just bought one.... not a bad case either



does it come with any fans or any places to put them


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2006)

HD Interface dont know the difference between them can someone tell me?????? is the one im planning on getting any good?


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 11, 2006)

yea i think it comes with 3 80mm fans


----------



## DOM (Aug 12, 2006)

has anyone used Bill Me Later from newegg ? cuz i kind of get it but would like to ask someone that has so let me know if you have okay


case Ultra Wizard purchased
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ab=custRatings

HD SAMSUNG SpinPoint P
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152020

CPU HS/FAN Thermaltake Big Typhoon
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835106061

Thermal Compound Arctic Silver 5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100007

MB ASUS P5ND2-SLI 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131578

OS Microsoft Windows XP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16837102059


----------



## DOM (Aug 12, 2006)

so has anyone used Bill Me Later from newegg dont pay for 90 days ? anyone


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 12, 2006)

ahhh so i see your got the wizzard case... cant beat it for 9 bucks 

nah havnt used the bill me l8tr... i like to pay everything stright up


----------



## DOM (Aug 12, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> ahhh so i see your got the wizzard case... cant beat it for 9 bucks
> 
> nah havnt used the bill me l8tr... i like to pay everything stright up



well its more like 18 something lol tax and shipping well i can pay it but im thing only one working cuz my gf starts on the 21st and doesnt gets payed every two weeks.  it would help me if i didnt have to pay all at once cuz got to pay rent, bills, food etc.   cuz she wont get payed like a week after


----------



## DOM (Aug 15, 2006)

should get my stuff thursday case and stuff from newegg


----------

